# Remember me?!?



## QueenBey (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi everyone. I don't know if you guys remember me or not but I have Beyonce and now her gorgeous filly Ducky. I have been very busy and away so haven't been on here in months. Since having Ducky my love for minis has grown and I have moved away from large horses completely (only keeping my two older girls) and become mini mad. I now own Beyonce, Ducky (who are both now properly registered) and I have just co-bought a little MHAA silver black tobiano gelding (with an unidentifiable W20 pattern as well) and a little pintaloosa IMHR stallion. I've got the bug bad






Anyway I just thought you guys would like to see ducky now. You all were invaluable to me when Beyonce was possibly then definitely pregnant and all so lovely. This is by far the loveliest horse forum anywhere




Ducky is now 9 months old and is fully weaned and living in the big paddock with my old TB mare. She's just started shedding drastically as summer has hit here and I can't wait to see her adult coat soon.

She's changed so much from the tiny little baby she was.


----------



##  (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes! We remember you for sure!! You'll have to give us more pictures of your new little additions...we can't wait!!! And Ducky has just grown up so lovely!!!

We warned you.....these minis are like potato chips!!! Can't have just one.....or two.....or....


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 2, 2015)

oh photos for sure. As soon as we pick them up...just purchased a new mare as well. Only 30 inches so we're adding (or subtracting) size from the herd lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 3, 2015)

I remember you too



Ducky has certainly grown, she is gorgeous.

Cant wait to see the newest additions , and as Diane put it , like potato chips , im sure these two wont be the last additions to your mini family


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 3, 2015)

No, no can never have only one!

Ducky is looking great, keeping her partner company and OMG - what lovely "paddocks" indeed!!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 4, 2015)

Wonderful to see Ducky Now!!


----------

